# Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

I have tried all of the above. I have service pack 1, and downloaded service pack 3, it said it was successful, but when I look, it still has SP1.

I am getting the media disconnected when I do the ipconfig.

thanks for any suggestions.

Jana


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Although you're having a similar issuem I have Moved/Created a Thread for you here.

========================
Is this a Wired or Wireless connection issue?

Try downloadling the SP2 first, here's the link. Download all Windows Updates after, then download SP3 right here and do all the Windows Updates.


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a wireless issue. I am using the same computer in the same location and one day it stopped working. I tried reloading the operating system (which I now think was a mistake). When I do an ipconfig, I get the message that the media is disconnected. When I try the netsh winsock reset catalog, I get “the following document was not found: winsock reset catalog”.

I have tried updating to service pack 3 twice each in Firefox and in IE . After the message says complete, and I reboot, then right-click on ‘my computer’ properties, it still says service pack 1.

I have also tried disconnect the wireless modem. The wireless works for my other computer.

Jana


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried my suggestions in *Post# 2*?


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes. I also tried downloading service pack 1a as well. Same results.

Jana


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You've done all Windows updates as well?

Also, try to Repair your O/S. Have not seen anything like this that SP updates will not install.


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I clicked on all updates and let it do whatever it wanted.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Restart your computer and Tap F8 and select Safe Mode. Check the SP version.


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

It just says Windows XP Home Edition. I also have the Student and Teacher edition 2003 that I could load if that would help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the Student and Teacher edition 2003 SP3?


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know, can't find anything on the box.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure that your have the XP Product Key for that. Make sure to do a Clean install (format the harddrive) and go ahead instal it.


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

will try loading it, can't hurt...............I hope!


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

In the README file for Windows Student and Teacher Edition, it says that Service pack 3 operating system is recommended under system requirements.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

So it's SP3, it should work. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

I installed from the disc, it said it was successful, but when I started again using F8, it still says XP Home Edition.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you verified the SP? Is it SP3?


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

nope, still sp1


----------



## wreckdiver (Jul 29, 2010)

I went back to re-read your posts. I missed the one that said 'clean install'. I don't know how to format the hard drive; I just clicked on the install icons.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

See this tutorial....now keep an eye on Step# 7, you have to press 'D', then 'L' to Delete Partition (or wiping out the harddrive).


----------

